# NYE Pto Vallarta cab rhetoric



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

So, pretty good start to high season, good for all the business owners down there after a long, slow summer. Anyone who goes to Pto Vallarta on a consistant basis knows that during the holidays, crowds can be pretty big. Here is one thing I have NEVER been able to figure out about NYE down there. and it has been going on for over at least 20 years. Cabs are virtually non existant after midnight NYE. This subject get posted on threads on numerous boards every high season, but like most things with the Mexican culture mindset on issues like this, it never gets fixed, or is very slow to be addressed*. You'd think that the cab companies/owners would have gotten a clue over the years, having more cabs on the street on December 31st, forcing cabbies to work NYE as manditory, I could go on with suggestions, but this problem can be fixed and it's not difficult, it just hasn't. I would also like to squelch the myth that it is 'local tradition' not to tip the cabbies in PV. It is also a lie that cabbies will pass up locals who are taking sick relatives to the Dr. because they want the ****** fare for the tip. Maybe Uber will get on this, that will sure as hell get a quick response*, no doubt!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://translate.google.com/transl...ir-el-ano-2015-130069.html&edit-text=&act=url


"One of the most practiced rituals is the habit of eating 12 grapes and each one wish, at 12 pm on December 31. 

MERIDA, Yucatán.- As each year end, the vast majority of people you need to prepare rituals the last minute of 2014. "


The food is served at 12 midnight; cohetes are lite; rituals are performed; the party gets going into full gear. Family and friends before money.


----------

